

Scala tutorial for programmers - robert-zaremba
http://rz.scale-it.pl/2012/12/13/scala_tutorial_for_programmers.html
New Scala tutorial. It covers basic knowledge and construct of Scala programming language for people with programming background.
======
yahazee
Two years ago there was lack of good Scala tutorial. I wish that this tutorial
did not appear two years ago.

